# Yates Clean up



## GaryFisherman (Jan 9, 2009)

Does anyone know who cleaned up the Clinton by Yates...they put in some rocks and created new runs...good work!


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

I would assume it was the guys that canoe and kayak the river all the time. They have put in a ton of work into the river from Auburn Hills all the way down to Ryan Rd. I floated it with one of their canoes a month ago. It is amazing that they have made it so there is only one portage in that whole section of river. Once the river gets a little higher it will be a great float. While I don't like seeing them float by while I'm steelhead fishing in the spring, they are welcome in the river anytime being the stewards that they are.


----------



## MstrAngle (Feb 28, 2010)

i was at teh mill yesterday and seen what looked to be a canoe livery bus? is there no a livery on teh clinton?


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

There is a company that does canoe and kayak rentals on the Clinton. They have been pretty busy for the past two seasons now. It's nice to see that the Clinton is not only getting some attention from the anglers but also the paddlers as well. IMO, the more recreational attention the river gets, the more people we have that are concerned about the health of the river. This just leads to more and more conservations efforts for our Oakland and Macomb county river.

It is a great float down the river and gives all of us anglers another way to learn a little more about our fishery.

If any of you would like the name of the company that rents the canoes and kayaks send me a PM. I'm pretty sure just putting it out there is against the MS advertising policy even though I am not directly linked to that company.


----------



## MstrAngle (Feb 28, 2010)

now if they could just manage teh FLOW of the river all year to keep it habitable for some REAL fishing it be be great, i hate driving to the huron to have to summer fish a river.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Rest assured, there is a group working on the flow issues on the Clinton. It is a slow process though with all of the lake associations above Pontiac that have private control over their own lake levels. Getting everyone on the same page and not impairing the river downstream is a major chore. Politics at it's best.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Well guys, I was just down at Yates and saw first hand what was done with the rocks. There was alot of effort put in down there and it does look pleasing to eye.

The problem though is that because of how these rock clusters were put in below the dam a huge erosion issue is going to happen. I called the people that I thought might have done it and they have said they know nothing about it. It would be nice if people that did major projects like this knew what effects it would have on the river over time. The dam that was created at the old tressel is now blocked with a log and is holding water back. This has limited fish passage and caused a major flow issue.

While I am not for fishing right below the dam, I am all for steelhead in the spring making it over the dam and into the lower sections of Paint Creek. The rock dam that was created is going to become a huge mess once we get a high water event. 

If anyone is interested in helping me fix this problem send me a PM. I am more than happy to spend some time out there fixing it the right way.


----------



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

If you really want to see something like this nicely done check out the paint creek by the community house in the rochester park. The city did a really nice job on it, though I was there today and a mob of 8 year olds were there ripping it apart so see it before it's gone...:lol:


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

I've seen what was done on the Paint. It was done right with no impairment to the flow of the river. What they did there will not cause any bank erosion. It is also a benefit for the fish and macros in the creek as well.

The changes made at Yates have no positive effect on the river. In fact the new rock structures are going to eventually do way more harm than good. All of the sediment erosion will slowly begin to cover the substrate below the tressel and then we will lose the macros which feed the fish. It was not a very well thought out project at all.


----------



## GaryFisherman (Jan 9, 2009)

I read in the paper that Mark Hackel and some of his deputies were up there a couple weeks ago..they now have a kayak division. They will be patrolling and stressing the recreation opportunities of the river...do you think they did that restructing of the runs>?


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

They have starting a river division that will be patrolling the Clinton and promoting the recreational opportunities on the river. I assure you though that they were not responsible for the moving of the rocks in the river. There are some major negative impacts that will be seen if it is left like it is. Mark Hackle is an advocate for both the recreational side of the Clinton and it's overall health from an ecological view. He is a great spokesman for the Clinton.


----------



## Troutdoors (Jun 20, 2010)

I was up at the Clinton yesterday with my 4 year old who wanted to go fishing and saw first hand the MAJOR, BACKBREAKING work that this team did. Before the cleanup, the waters under the dam looked like a rice-paddy set-up on the side of a hill. After the cleanup, it looked just like it always has. The guys, and lady, who accomplished this were moving huge boulders, not just rocks, utilizing shovels and even crow bars!

You all deserve a hearty round of applause and a loud thank you from the anglers of this river!

Best Regards,
Troutdoors


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks Troutdoors,

The CRWC did a great job organizing the restoration project. Most of us would have rather been out with you fishing, but I'm glad to hear the efforts of the team didn't go unnoticed... My back certainly noticed it today..lol. 

Hopefully the restoration project will allow the stream to flow properly again and prevented the habit destruction before it got any worse. next time you out, give a hollar and we'll take you to some secret spots.


----------



## i want to catch fish (Apr 17, 2008)

yes thank you troutoutdoors for noticing and the CRWC did a great job organizing the event and my back is deff feeling it today haha but it was worth it for the river


----------



## GaryFisherman (Jan 9, 2009)

I was up there this week...great job returning the river back to how it was....now we need some steelhead!!!


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

your gonna have to wait until Nov. for that to happen this year. River has been too low for too long. Just gonna be a late year.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

The steelhead that run up the clinton, where do they come from and are they planted fish or wild? And are there any kings making it back up there?


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

The steelhead that run the Clinton are Lake Erie fish. And yes, they are planted fish. While we all hope for some natural reproduction it simply doesn't happen enough to say we "have naturally reproduced fish". I believe this is caused from several issues. One, the extremely low flow levels during the summer leave alot of the spring redds either dry or in very shallow water. Two, the very low water levels help to increase the already warm water temperatures during the summer to a level that is way too warm for the smolt. And third, if by chance the smolt do make it in the river they have the gaunlet of Lake St Clair walleye, pike, and musky to contend with before reaching Lake Erie. All in all, the main branch of the Clinton isn't very welcoming to young steelhead.

Now the steelhead that make it over Yates and into Paint Creek do naturally reproduce. This is obvious during trout season when all you catch in the lower sections of the creek is steelhead smolt.

As for salmon... SSSHHHH!


----------

